# Removing White Polish Marks from Trim



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

As title says im having huge problems removing white polish marks from trim. Have been away for a month and while I was away my brother had a go at polishing his car but didnt tape up the trim. The result being the black trim has white polish residue all over it which has been sitting there for 3 weeks.

Have tried so many things to remove it but nothing works. Please help.

List of products that have failed so far in chronological order

Dodo BTBM
Autoglym Body Work Shampoo & Conditioner
Fairy Washing Up Liquid - Agitated with a stiff toothbrush to no effect
Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover
Gunk Engine Degreasant

Update: Tried the following

Autoglym Fast Glass (Small Effect)
Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care (No Effect) 
Ordinary Hand Soap (No Effect)



Culainn said:


> Finally removed every piece of white mark with a staedtler pencil rubber. Tried a few different rubbers but eventually bought one of these in an art shop and it worked amazingly well. Definitely worth having some in your detailing armory.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive heard using a rubber is supposed to work


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

pee said:


> Ive heard using a rubber is supposed to work


+1 give it a try :thumb:


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Peanut butter and a toothbrush is meant to be good. never tried it myself though!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I use some citrus cleaner in a spray bottle with a nail brush that you can buy in the supermarket. Always works for me if I am unlucky enough to get some polish on the trim.

Heard, but never tried, that peanut butter works too.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

ag fast glass and a microfibre cloth also works


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

tamandlee said:


> ag fast glass and a microfibre cloth also works


Was going to say the same.
I got some polish splatter/dried on dust off with Last Touch the other day, which I wasn't expecting to work, but it did.
Bumper Care seems to work as well.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I always just use a aerosol can of brake cleaner if I get a bit on the trim


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

tamandlee said:


> ag fast glass and a microfibre cloth also works


That's what we have found to work. It removes Super Resin Polish from trim.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have been using Ground nut oil and a tooth brush with varying degree's of success but I will give fast glass a try although from now on I will be masking the trim when I wax the car.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

AG Bumper car, the green label also works well..


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I was going to say i'm sure most of the Trim waxes / cleaners you get do the trick, things like Megs CG Trim Care, or AG Vinyl and Rubber care.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Culainn said:


> List of products that have failed so far in chronological order
> 
> Dodo BTBM
> Autoglym Body Work Shampoo & Conditioner
> ...


Thanks for all the comments guys.

Update: Tried the following

Autoglym Fast Glass (Small Effect)
Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care (No Effect) 
Ordinary Hand Soap (No Effect)

Finally resorted to white spirits which is shifting it thankfully. Slow going because taking care not to get it onto the paintwork but at least something is working. The polish my brother used was Meguairs Ultimate Compound so although the above products didnt work for me, if you used a different polish (like SRP) it is likely you will have better success. Thanks again for all the comments.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

your brother needs poorboys black hole, its very user friendly and you wont have that problem no more :thumb:


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Use an pencil eraser(rubber)

Takes it off then apply whatever product you want!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I used peanut butter on my mini cooper s, it worked so well that i stopped masking the trim when waxing as it was quicker to give the trim a quick rub with the peanut butter than mask it.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Presumably you have to use crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## BigIan (Nov 29, 2007)

Autoglym UK said:


> That's what we have found to work. It removes Super Resin Polish from trim.


that sound good I'll give it a go :thumb:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Finally removed every piece of white mark with a staedtler pencil rubber. Tried a few different rubbers but eventually bought one of these in an art shop and it worked amazingly well.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

My in-laws bought some of those white Eraser Sponges from Aldi a few weeks ago, they are by far the best thing I've used for getting polish off black trim, you just need to make sure you keep the area and sponge wet while using.

Forgot to mention they were something around £1.60 for 6 Bring it on!!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Presumably you have to use crunchy peanut butter?


No the smooth will work also as it's still reasonably coarse.


----------



## fluke skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

I have recently had the same problem with really badly stained rubber trim on a mercedes a class i have bought, nothing would shift it!

The final trick was to use a toothbrush with autoglym tar remover, i had the trigger top from a mr muscle bottle and kept spraying and brushing and now all the trim is nearly as new.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fennellm (May 17, 2009)

Be careful as some tar and glue removers (eg Tardis) can also turn trim white


----------

